# NFL team themes... first set of team themes decided..



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I am definitely going to make a packers theme. I can't make all 32 teams. That's just out of the question. I'm thinking 5 teams. So I need input on the other 4. Its simple, whatever teams have the most requests win. I'll decide in a few days then get to work on building them.

alrighty! So the count is in.. Here are what themes will be coming to soon!

Packers (no shit right?!)
Dolphins
Raiders
Cowboys
Bears
Vikings

Now! I know the pats had quite a bit of requests but there is already a pats theme out there.. by Kevin so no need to make one =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrocc24 (Apr 13, 2012)

zathus said:


> I am definitely going to make a packers theme. I can't make all 32 teams. That's just out of the question. I'm thinking 5 teams. So I need input on the other 4. Its simple, whatever teams have the most requests win. I'll decide in a few days then get to work on building them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


CHICAGO BEARS!!!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NE Patriots!!!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Raiders!


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn.... that means vikqueens are outta the question! Lol horrible team full of upsets, but I rep my town

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

I made a very very bad burgundy and gold theme for CM6 (OG Droid) for myself back in the day (I never shared publicly because I suck at artistic stuff and because my theme was essentially a kang of other folks work just recolored to fit my theme).










I cropped the statusbar out, as the only screenshot I could find didn't have anything else themed on the page. Even though through time I did have a pretty thorough theme, where almost everything was ******* themed (note that also the signal bars were burgundy and gold alternating as well but reception apparently sucked where I took that screenshot haha). I also later, ported this theme to the Washington Capitals.

So I definitely would love a chance to run a 'Skins theme. HTTR


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

The raidersssssssss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaotic Peace (Jun 25, 2012)

Redskins!


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

49ers!!!


----------



## NicoleNXD (Feb 16, 2012)

Raiders!!!!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Vikings at heart. Gotta rep the Twin Cities! The new stadium should be amazing. But I like the Eagles as well.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

jrocc24 said:


> CHICAGO BEARS!!!!!!


SIR! are you trying to make me hate you!? =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SF Bolt (Jul 13, 2011)

49ers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratboy3124 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oakland Raiders!


----------



## siccboy (Oct 10, 2011)

49ers

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rpmm70 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chargers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

new england patriots!!!!!!!!!!,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## headcreepz (Mar 22, 2012)

[sub]Oakland Raiders baby!!![/sub]


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

America's team.... Cowboys

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shanp (Jun 25, 2011)

TN Titans baby!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Eagles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Casey. (Feb 23, 2012)

How bout Dem Cowboys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetsman (Sep 29, 2011)

J E T S. Jets jets jets

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dolphins! (I feel lonely.)


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

BEARS!!! Please.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Carolina Panthers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

cowboys!!


----------



## plantroller (Jul 29, 2011)

Bengals Who Dey!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

Your a packers fan show your boy *Joe Philbin some love and make a Dolphins theme !!!! *


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

NE Patriots!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Super bowl champion New York Giants!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Gotta throw a vote in for my Chargers but it looks like we're getting rolled by the goons up in Oakland. Funny, I didn't know that they allowed prisoners to have Android devices...


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

Chicago Bears!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Cowboys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

NE Patriots please! I'll definitely buy the beer for a theme like that!


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Bears theme PLEASE! here is a wallpaper i created for the upcoming season.









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/K2rq6E46G7KhmIWz5SLQP9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Oakland Raiders!


----------



## wicozani (Dec 21, 2011)

J-E-T-S Jets, Jets, Jets!


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

How bout the philidelphia EAGLES.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

*49ers! *


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Minnesnowta.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't let the NFL find you...


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

U gotta have Americas team. How bout them Cowboys!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol did this weeks ago. And no...the time the screenshot was taken was NOT a coincidence

























Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Eagles.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

Texans!


----------



## ack41988 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bengals!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

49ers all the way

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## gtgrafe (Jan 4, 2012)

Steelers, please.


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

KC chiefs please!


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Eagles for sure buddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Eagles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Eagles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Once again eagles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Eagles please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Seriously eagles man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oakland Raiders

Tapped from Nexus357


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

Sorry to many beers tonight eagles please lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the New York Giants deserve a theme no matter what... You gotta show some love for the Super Bowl Champs!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## GVGnex (Jan 11, 2012)

LIONS! and I'll "buy you a beer"


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe something like this. I don't know. I like the battery icon, but I'm not digging the signal icons. Might have to go full blown custom on those

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kilarican (Jul 3, 2012)

NEW YORK CHAMPIONS GIANTS...


----------



## Mason_Voorhees (Mar 17, 2012)

Oakland Raiders please?!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ny giants please lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

GVGnex said:


> LIONS! and I'll "buy you a beer"


This!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

49ers again lol


----------



## vosstc (May 9, 2012)

NY Giants!!!!


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

zathus said:


> Maybe something like this. I don't know. I like the battery icon, but I'm not digging the signal icons. Might have to go full blown custom on those
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


have you thought about making the battery the logo and then let the logo drain out?

also you should make the 3g and 4g logo one solid color and then bars another color. use grey for the when the bars go grey.
another way is make each bar alternating colors. solid colors come out a lot more crisp on screen than the gradient fade.

if you need any help with this i am glad to help.


----------



## Esabasard (Jul 19, 2011)

TN Titans...would be happy to pay


----------



## hecantbreathe (Jun 6, 2011)

GVGnex said:


> LIONS! and I'll "buy you a beer"


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gingerman (Mar 25, 2012)

Man 8 pages and not one Bucs fan? Haha oh well...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Look at the ass on Mason_Voorhees avitar. That should make you want to do a RAIDERS one.

+1 for the RAIDERS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scratchandsniff (Jul 3, 2011)

gingerman said:


> Man 8 pages and not one Bucs fan? Haha oh well...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't feel bad man, there's no Baltimore fans in here either...


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

Vikings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucekr (Jul 18, 2011)

Cowboys, baby


----------



## lilbigkid (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotta have America's Team, Dallas Cowboys!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

Eagles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Been following this waiting for a seahawks entry.

Well I'll be damned. Not one.

So I vote for seahawks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Saturday night I'll be locking the thread and adding up the teams

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican (Mar 16, 2012)

San Francisco 49ers

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Cowboys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

zathus said:


> Saturday night I'll be locking the thread and adding up the teams
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No bias results right? Lol we know how much you cheeseheads hate us vikes (and vice versa) but hey, we're neighbors









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter (Nov 18, 2011)

We all know it's all about the Jaguars


----------



## fredgar (May 1, 2012)

boldfilter said:


> We all know it's all about the Jaguars


Well except for tonite. What are they doing?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

gingerman said:


> Don't feel bad man, there's no Baltimore fans in here either...


As a Rutgers Alum I enjoy watching Rice play and looking forward to what Schiano does with the Bucs this year.

But Eagles are my team.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Huge fan of the Bucs! Born in Florida and will die a Buccaneer fan!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

bdubs4200 said:


> No bias results right? Lol we know how much you cheeseheads hate us vikes (and vice versa) but hey, we're neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was thinking this exact thing. Working on my own though just in case. Will I ever finish it? Who knows, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathanjb7 (Dec 27, 2011)

The best in the West! Let's Go Niners!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

nathanjb7 said:


> The best in the West! Let's Go Niners!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


'nough said


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Browns please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

jimmysdg said:


> Browns please!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 agreed we need a browns theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Getting closer to something acceptable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BayRican (Mar 16, 2012)

zathus said:


> Getting closer to something acceptable
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wow Looks awesome. Amazing work

Swyped From My G-Nex via Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Esabasard said:


> TN Titans...would be happy to pay


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dead-i (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 for the skins


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

E.A.G.L.E.S

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

zathus said:


> SIR! are you trying to make me hate you!? =)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You should do Da BEARS! One because packers bears equals greatest football rivalry ever also longest, and two that means you would have the two best football themes out.


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

RAIDER NATION needs one bro. Liking the way your GB theme looks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

huffers said:


> agreed we need a browns theme
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The Droid Charge has that by default


----------



## SuperJon (Jul 2, 2011)

Oakland Raiders! Commitment to excellence! Just win baby!


----------



## requiemmm (Mar 17, 2012)

No falcons fans =[&#8230; but a falcons one would be nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

I know it would take a little extra time but you should have made a poll

49ers!!!


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Seattle Seahawks.. pretty please. I've got a sweet background already, just need an awesome framework and such.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## madroix (Feb 17, 2012)

Here we go Brownies! Cleveland son!


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got the Pats covered and u can find the 1st version of the theme here

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32945-New-England-Patriots-Theme

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chicostyles (Aug 21, 2011)

CHICAGO BEARS! and where can we find the nfl themes u have made?
....thanks if you cna get ur dun.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Kevin3328 said:


> I've got the Pats covered and u can find the 1st version of the theme here
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32945-New-England-Patriots-Theme
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


right on! Looks good bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank u sir.. yours look very nice as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Dan Marino. I used to play quarterback for the Miami Dolphins. When I retired 1999 I was under the assumption they would provide me with a Miami Dolphins theme for my Nokia 8210. They lied







After confronting them about it they said, "Just wait until zathus makes a Dolphins theme for the Galaxy Nexus..." That time has come...FINS UP


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Dan Marino. I used to play quarterback for the Miami Dolphins. When I retired 1999 I was under the assumption they would provide me with a Miami Dolphins theme for my Nokia 8210. They lied
> 
> ...


 Even though I'm not a Dolphin's Fan this post is made of awesome sauce...


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Even though I'm not a Dolphin's Fan this post is made of awesome sauce...


lol glad you liked...FINS UP!


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

I went through 12 pages and we have 11 votes for the Oakland Raiders. Does this really need to continue?








JUST WIN BABY!

Tapped from Nexus357


----------



## makavelli_jrw (Jul 11, 2012)

New England Patriots Baby or New Orleans Saints.


----------



## rlbee (Sep 11, 2011)

Dolphins theme

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Eagles!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

housry23 said:


> Eagles!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1 for eaglea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

housry23 said:


> Eagles!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


you misspelled Dolphins....


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Cowboys!!!


----------



## jrocc24 (Apr 13, 2012)

zathus said:


> SIR! are you trying to make me hate you!? =)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


LOL no im from central IL now living in SoCal


----------



## cltatenza (Jul 19, 2011)

Panthers!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidxjay (Jun 13, 2011)

nativi said:


> Carolina Panthers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What he said.

"Nothing could be finer than to be in Carolina for a Panthers football game!"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

In this thread, there needs to be more steel curtains.

Steelers for me.


----------



## AndroidStu (Jul 24, 2011)

Go Pats!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## torino216 (Aug 27, 2011)

Im sure I'm the only one but 
Saints Saints Saints

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

Cincinnati Bengals would be awesome :-D


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

locking thread. Counting up votes now


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

nvm, ill leave it unlocked if you guys want to keep tossing out shit. The first 5 teams have been decided. I may make more later on. we shall see


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought more people said 49ers than bears... Then again I'm baised and didn't count lol...


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

If I was him I wouldn't make eagles now for flooding the thread. Maybe he'll make it but with a wallpaper of dead pitbulls

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

impulse101 said:


> If I was him I wouldn't make eagles now for flooding the thread. Maybe he'll make it but with a wallpaper of dead pitbulls
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


classy...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

zathus said:


> nvm, ill leave it unlocked if you guys want to keep tossing out shit. The first 5 teams have been decided. I may make more later on. we shall see


You rock! A Cheese Head making a Bears theme! I can't thank you enough!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

zathus said:


> I am definitely going to make a packers theme. I can't make all 32 teams. That's just out of the question. I'm thinking 5 teams. So I need input on the other 4. Its simple, whatever teams have the most requests win. I'll decide in a few days then get to work on building them.
> 
> alrighty! So the count is in.. Here are what themes will be coming to soon!
> 
> ...


Yeah but the Pats theme that is already out looks terrible thus far. Name the price for your NE theme and I'll do it!


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mikesevenfold said:


> Yeah but the Pats theme that is already out looks terrible thus far. Name the price for your NE theme and I'll do it!


I'd love to know what is terrible about my theme!! I left comments to post suggestions on what people would like to c and I haven't gotten any feedback..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

Oh god I apologize dude...I just read the part about being another Pats theme out there...I didn't realize he meant the one on here by you. No disrespect to your theme, I saw a Pats theme out there a while back that was god awful. As far as yours, its a little too predominantly red for my taste.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

the EAGLES will win the super bowl /thread


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> the EAGLES will win the super bowl /thread


didn't u guys say that last year too? lol Ahh well.. confidence is a good thing I suppose. You guys were supposed to be the "dream team" last year, the yankees of football, the lakers, etc.. Better luck this year


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so happy the dolphins made the list!!!


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't wait for the Cowboys theme 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Can't believe the Vikings got a spot, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

WAY COOL BEEEEEEARS!


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jul 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Can't believe the Vikings got a spot, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Me neither dude! But I'm stoked! If we win more than 3 games this year...... well, better than last year







thanks op for sticking to it!! Pack vs vikes - pack vs bears, and yet, were all equal when it comes to a theme  
AGAIN, THANKS OP!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

if you need a website for all the teams logos already cut out let me know.


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wondering if there's an ETA on any of these??


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

bpark32 said:


> Just wondering if there's an ETA on any of these??


there is not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zombie (Aug 1, 2011)

So sad neither 49ers or Lions made the list! Well, it is what it is.

Sent from Inc 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Zombie said:


> So sad neither 49ers or Lions made the list! Well, it is what it is.
> 
> Sent from Inc 2 using Tapatalk 2


lions, 49ers, the eagles and giants will be up next once I get the first set dialed in. It is no small task building a theme. Building a themed theme is even harder lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

Steelers and Lions are my 2 votes


----------



## Fishraper (Jan 4, 2012)

How do you change the theme?


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Saints


----------



## kingkurmudgeon (Feb 19, 2012)

Posting solely to say that I will be using the Packers theme when it's released all season long


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

giants?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Justice8908 (Nov 7, 2011)

HOUSTON TEXANS!


----------



## Ronbo (Jan 8, 2012)

amm5890 said:


> didn't u guys say that last year too? lol Ahh well.. confidence is a good thing I suppose. You guys were supposed to be the "dream team" last year, the yankees of football, the lakers, etc..	Better luck this year


My friend who's an Eagles fan says that every year! Giants please.


----------



## iomthd (Aug 23, 2012)

Coming in for big blue! Giants please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Get America's team off there, go with the Eagle's 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Saints? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

Redskins! Please ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

cupfulloflol said:


> I made a very very bad burgundy and gold theme for CM6 (OG Droid) for myself back in the day (I never shared publicly because I suck at artistic stuff and because my theme was essentially a kang of other folks work just recolored to fit my theme).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with you I vote Redskins HTTR!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EvoXR1 (Jan 8, 2012)

dammit i want the 49ers baby!!!!


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Pumped for the Cowboys theme! Are these going to be for the Theme Chooser?


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

My nuts are tingling in anticipation of the arrival of what Im sure will be a very sexy Silver and Black theme.
RAIDER NATION!

Tapped from a FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a browns fan, and that would be one ugly theme on my phone LOL.

I made an Ohio State theme instead.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

This week is my finals week. Then I get 2 weeks off! Thats when I'll hit these really hard. Expect something mid next week. They won't be alpha. Fully functional apk themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

zathus said:


> This week is my finals week. Then I get 2 weeks off! Thats when I'll hit these really hard. Expect something mid next week. They won't be alpha. Fully functional apk themes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Finals most definitely come first!! Focus there, we aren't going anywhere. Thank you!!


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

More steelers please!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

bump in excitement for tonight


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Apparently I'm the only Colts fan left in the world.. D:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Apparently I'm the only Colts fan left in the world.. D:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol enjoy vontae davis...


----------



## brizzle1986 (Aug 14, 2012)

Please make a seahawks theme!!! Gotta love the new color scheme and uniforms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't wait for the Cowboys theme :-D

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SkullOne (Jul 9, 2011)

kingkurmudgeon said:


> Posting solely to say that I will be using the Packers theme when it's released all season long


Only during the season? Please. It'll be my daily driver. Go Pack Go!


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't wait for cowboys will it work with theme chooser

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

coldconfession13 said:


> Can't wait for cowboys will it work with theme chooser
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


one page back says yes


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

This wallpaper is all I can rock currently. Will have to do until further notice.
RAIDER NATION!









And here it is if anyone else wants it








Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> This wallpaper is all I can rock currently. Will have to do until further notice.
> RAIDER NATION!


Nice wallpaper! Here's the one I have now, also have a lock ring Raider symbol that's pretty cool. I'm looking forward to this theme to when it's ready.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Comon now dont be stingy, share the wallpaper too lol

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## mcarrion78 (Jun 28, 2012)

A Giants theme would kick ass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> Comon now dont be stingy, share the wallpaper too lol
> 
> Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


Hah, my bad.










I got this from the NFL Wallpaper thread on Rootz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nessbuilder (Jul 30, 2012)

RAIDERS! Can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> 49ers!!!


^ This!


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

J-E-T-S JETSJETSJETS!!!!!


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

STILL can't believe I'm the only Indy fan here ;_;

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Pathology said:


> STILL can't believe I'm the only Indy fan here ;_;
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's OK, we can









Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

Bengals!


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

jerseyboy357 said:


> It's OK, we can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIAF!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Pathology said:


> STILL can't believe I'm the only Indy fan here ;_;
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 After Peyton left so did the fans lol


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Indy is on the rise as much as I hate to say it... true colt fans will welcome in the new regime.. it may not happen this year but Indy will b relevant very much so in years to come... as a fan of an NFL team you can't ask for much more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder what percentage of the Indianapolis population by season's end will be owners of Broncos jerseys and say
"Its just for Peyton."

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

No true fan would have this ideology

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Kevin3328 said:


> No true fan would have this ideology
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


agreed. Youre either a fan or youre not. Theres no middle. This is football. The most glorious sport ever invented. Ive suffered a decade or more of terrible losing seasons by my team. But i still watched and rooted every game. Bought new gear every year to represent. Go niners. Finally we are good again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> No true fan would have this ideology
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So what you're saying is the dolphins are the next long term dynasty? I agree...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a Colts fan. Not a Peyton fan.

I wish him well in Denver, but my boy is now Luck. Its how any true fan does. Any other way, you're a bandwagoner and no true fan of your team IMO.

We're on to good things. This year will be sketchy, and possibly next year, but Indy will be a force to be reckoned with once again...and soon. Every team at some point has to rebuild. Ours is now. 3-5 years and we'll start being one of the regulars for playoffs/Superbowl teams.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not sold on Luck. I don't dislike the colts in any way I'm a 49ers fan so it really doesn't affect me, but I think giving up on Peyton was a terrible mistake. I see lots of leaf in luck. He is arrogant and thinks he's already got it. I don't think he will be able to win the big games. I see playoffs for him for sure, but I see the problems in Stanford coming back to haunt him. He can't win the big one.


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Zathus, how are the themes coming along?


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> I'm not sold on Luck. I don't dislike the colts in any way I'm a 49ers fan so it really doesn't affect me, but I think giving up on Peyton was a terrible mistake. I see lots of leaf in luck. He is arrogant and thinks he's already got it. I don't think he will be able to win the big games. I see playoffs for him for sure, but I see the problems in Stanford coming back to haunt him. He can't win the big one.


you were able to formulate all these conclusions of andrew luck after his very first regular season game? Im surprised espn hasnt hired you by now!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> I'm not sold on Luck. I don't dislike the colts in any way I'm a 49ers fan so it really doesn't affect me, but I think giving up on Peyton was a terrible mistake. I see lots of leaf in luck. He is arrogant and thinks he's already got it. I don't think he will be able to win the big games. I see playoffs for him for sure, but I see the problems in Stanford coming back to haunt him. He can't win the big one.


I'm a huge Colts fan, and I'm not sold on him either...won't be until he proves himself.. but he is my go-to guy because he's on my team. Arrogant how? He's been nothing but humble in anything I've ever seen from him lol... Also, a Leaf comparison is not even possible being as he literally JUST started last week lmao.. Jeez, give the guy a season..

And the Manning issue to me is this: Sure, we should have kept him...if we were built to win NOW. But we aren't. Makes more sense to me to build the team with our new QB, than to build a new team around a seasoned QB that will retire before the rest of the team is seasoned as well....then find a rookie QB to put in with seasoned players and make him learn everything they already know and holding the team back as a whole. I think we made a good decision with letting Manning go for the rebuild. If anything at this point, we would have held him back anyway. Now he's on a good fitted team for him, and we can build with/around Luck. Its win/win for him and the Colts, really. Him for now (which he wants) and us for the long run (which we need).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Raider Nation feels the same way about Terrell Pryor. I hope to everything unholy we dont release him because Palmer is proving we needs guys like Pryor.

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> you were able to formulate all these conclusions of andrew luck after his very first regular season game? Im surprised espn hasnt hired you by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No actually I am stating this on what he has done through college. With arguably some better people around him. And the pre-season. He has shown all throughout his career he can't win the big one. I think RG3 on the other hand has shown vast improvement from college Luck looks the same from pre-season to now. I'll repeat this when the season is over. Listen Luck is good, but he has never evolved over his career. I was hoping on him years ago and I was thinking the 9ers would still be nearly getting the first pick this year. I've followed him for years. No evolution is my main complaint.


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I see you won't do the giants because your a Packers fan lol its all good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> I see you won't do the giants because your a Packers fan lol its all good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


He is making a Bears theme so i doubt he would mind making a Giants theme but it was based on votes. The Giants didn't make the cut!


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Droidalicious said:


> He is making a Bears theme so i doubt he would mind making a Giants theme but it was based on votes. The Giants didn't make the cut!


 It was a joke but they did make the super bowl lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> It was a joke but they did make the super bowl lol


And followed it up with a week 1 loss at home to the Cowboys!


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

And the patriots this week? Lulz..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> And the patriots this week? Lulz..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup lost.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was so pissed man.. I was at the bar going nuts than saw that TD get called back by wood head.. then the missed fg.. I was like nooooooooo!! They had no business even being in the game at all neways

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Cant wait till week 14....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> Cant wait till week 14....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Texans fan? Is so I was born in Boston and grew up in Houston so my teams are pats and....cowboys lol. Never liked oilers/texans.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Week 15 my bad didnt have my schedule handy. I was close lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> Week 15 my bad didnt have my schedule handy. I was close lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ahhh SF 49ers. I currently live near San Fran. They look great right now should be a great year for them.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Been a long decade for them. I like their chances. Got a tough schedule this year but off to a great start. Time will tell. I root for them no matter what!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> And followed it up with a week 1 loss at home to the Cowboys!


and a strong win against Tampa


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Nah they played like garbage. Oh well can't win them all. Life goes on lol.
> 
> Texans fan? Is so I was born in Boston and grew up in Houston so my teams are pats and....cowboys lol. Never liked oilers/texans.


sorry to here that


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well Zathus' last post was Aug 30th. Those finals he spoke of musta really kicked his ass heh.
I would say no themes so far is the reason our Raiders haven't won yet but I know that isn't the truth lol

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> Well Zathus' last post was Aug 30th. Those finals he spoke of musta really kicked his ass heh.
> I would say no themes so far is the reason our Raiders haven't won yet but I know that isn't the truth lol
> 
> Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


Hopefully this wasn't abandoned! 
He will probably surprise us with all of the themes at once. Wishful thinking!


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Droidalicious said:


> Hopefully this wasn't abandoned!
> He will probably surprise us with all of the themes at once. Wishful thinking!


+1 on hoping it wasn't abandoned.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nuclearbier (Sep 16, 2011)

How on earth has the only team with 6 Super Bowl trophies not in the initial list? Please add the Steelers to the list!


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

nuclearbier said:


> How on earth has the only team with 6 Super Bowl trophies not in the initial list? Please add the Steelers to the list!


HERE CALL 9-1-1! THE WHAMBULENCE! HE ALREADY DECIDED


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

gobbles78 said:


> HERE CALL 9-1-1! THE WHAMBULENCE! HE ALREADY DECIDED


Wow... Considering that they are one of the only franchises recognized around the globe that comment is pretty ignorant...


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Its a matter of a personal verbal vote, not a count of super bowl trophys. Your argument is invalid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> Its a matter of a personal verbal vote, not a count of super bowl trophys. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Yea, but even as a 49ers fan I'm kind of shocks Pittsburgh didn't get more votes considering it's national recognition. In all reality there are only a few teams with that kind of fanbase. I'd say Pittsburgh, Oakland, San Fran, Dallas, and The Giants and Jets are the only ones to have it consistently. The Patriots have been widespread recently too.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Yea, but even as a 49ers fan I'm kind of shocks Pittsburgh didn't get more votes considering it's national recognition. In all reality there are only a few teams with that kind of fanbase. I'd say Pittsburgh, Oakland, San Fran, Dallas, and The Giants and Jets are the only ones to have it consistently. The Patriots have been widespread recently too.


you gotta remember this is an android forum, not a football fan forum lol. Results may vary. But go niners w00t!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shanp (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey can someone show my Titans some theme love pls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

That Cam Newton guy was not on target last night at all. Im sure theres some unhappy, point dropping fantasy players this a.m.

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

St.Louis Rams

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there any indication that the OP is still making these?

If not this thread should probably be closed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Wow... Considering that they are one of the only franchises recognized around the globe that comment is pretty ignorant...


holy cow! its called sarcasm! but i guess you cannot see that. i better step lightly.....


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Yea, but even as a 49ers fan I'm kind of shocks Pittsburgh didn't get more votes considering it's national recognition. In all reality there are only a few teams with that kind of fanbase. I'd say Pittsburgh, Oakland, San Fran, Dallas, and The Giants and Jets are the only ones to have it consistently. The Patriots have been widespread recently too.


the Chicago Bears Fanbase is huge and i am not talking just in the USA. So is the Packers. but i best not stir the kettle. some people take this too seriously. but your a Pittsburgh fan or friends of one and only count super bowls.


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

gobbles78 said:


> the Chicago Bears Fanbase is huge and i am not talking just in the USA. So is the Packers. but i best not stir the kettle. some people take this too seriously. but your a Pittsburgh fan or friends of one and only count super bowls.


This made me lol!

I will vote for the Cincinnati Bengals again. Nice to see so many votes for them!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

gobbles78 said:


> the Chicago Bears Fanbase is huge and i am not talking just in the USA. So is the Packers. but i best not stir the kettle. some people take this too seriously. but your a Pittsburgh fan or friends of one and only count super bowls.


 No it's just from my travels across the country. Also merchandising info from marketing. I work in marketing so my numbers are pretty accurate lol.I'm a 49ers fan myself.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

gobbles78 said:


> holy cow! its called sarcasm! but i guess you cannot see that. i better step lightly.....


Posting something in all caps and with that kind of tone isn't really sarcasm. I'm the king of sarcasm lol.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

JayR_Themer said:


> you gotta remember this is an android forum, not a football fan forum lol. Results may vary. But go niners w00t!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 I'm very nervous though with the early season success. That is true though what you said.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Is there any indication that the OP is still making these?
> 
> If not this thread should probably be closed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wondering the same thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Wondering the same thing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Update : He posted in his other thread so I'm sure he will stop by here but this is what he wrote...

"Sorry Ive been MIA the last few weeks. The purple link is fixed. so whats the deal? well, 2 weeks ago i lost my best friend and his wife to a car crash. On top of dealing with that, his only living relative is his mom whos disabled. He has 2 boys, that among dealing with losing there parents now the reality of who there going to permanently live with is setting in (they have been with me for the last 2 weeks)

There is a lot on my plate right now and I have no desire to even think about theming. There is a very good chance there may never be another update. In time that might change, but for now thats where i stand."

I'm sorry to hear this Zathus. My heart goes out to you and the family.


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

well i can make the artwork. but to compile the .apk or .zip file i would need some assistance. if you want to help me i am glad to work on something like this.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dang man that sucks. Seems like people's luck overall is kinda down recently.


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Droidalicious said:


> Update : He posted in his other thread so I'm sure he will stop by here but this is what he wrote...
> 
> "Sorry Ive been MIA the last few weeks. The purple link is fixed. so whats the deal? well, 2 weeks ago i lost my best friend and his wife to a car crash. On top of dealing with that, his only living relative is his mom whos disabled. He has 2 boys, that among dealing with losing there parents now the reality of who there going to permanently live with is setting in (they have been with me for the last 2 weeks)
> 
> ...


also sorry to hear this Zathus. Hope those kids are ok


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tragic news. Well the best thing we can do is keep doing what we do. Be here as a community. I got a buddy of mine online that does some NFL theming(at least used to) I will ask him this weekend.
Moment of silence.

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> Well Zathus' last post was Aug 30th. Those finals he spoke of musta really kicked his ass heh.
> I would say no themes so far is the reason our Raiders haven't won yet but I know that isn't the truth lol
> 
> Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


Mmm-hmmm...tellum.

My Sourcerized Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Zathus I am very sorry for your loss, take care.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

I sent this thread to my friend on G+ askin if hed like to help us out if OP doesnt continue. Stay tuned broskis.
Oh and Eff the Steelers. 

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! First and foremost I want to take the time to send my condolences to Zathus and his family. I am very sorry you lost your best bud, I hope some light can be found in this dark time. Take care of yourself and those kids.

Edit: @Zathus I hope everything is going well.

If anyone is looking for some XHDPI NFL Wallpapers... Wallpapers by Sicklysuite Wallpapers by NatemZ Wallpapers by JaiThemes

I encourage you to check all of these wallpapers out... especially my own (shameless self promotion)


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought 49ers were first in the second bunch... Maybe I was wrong though


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for stoppin by Sickly, glad u got my message. I remember when you started this for us last season and couldnt remember if you were doing the whole theme or not but when Zathus got sidelined I immediately thought of us and our days on the DX with these lol. This is great for the guys.

Well eat up boys, its a good start

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I must say those are sexy for sure


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

We can all collaborate and create something if we work together. if anyone wants to just PM me or respond and we can get started. i am not gonna put in time unless i can get someone who knows how to compile the .apk's or .zip's.


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

and sorry for the loss Zathus! my condolences to their family and everyone who cared and loved them!


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

gobbles78 said:


> We can all collaborate and create something if we work together. if anyone wants to just PM me or respond and we can get started. i am not gonna put in time unless i can get someone who knows how to compile the .apk's or .zip's.


You could always use zip themer to create an update.zip for your theme. Easier than compiling an apk...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> Thanks for stoppin by Sickly, glad u got my message. I remember when you started this for us last season and couldnt remember if you were doing the whole theme or not but when Zathus got sidelined I immediately thought of us and our days on the DX with these lol. This is great for the guys.
> 
> Well eat up boys, its a good start
> 
> Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


Back in DayX. Lol. Dominating MIUI.us threadz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sicklysuite said:


> You could always use zip themer to create an update.zip for your theme. Easier than compiling an apk...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


so this will work for any rom then? so do i just take whatever rom and unzip the file place the graphics in the correct folders and then compile the .zip's once more?


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Steelers up. ®efe®en©e page 25!


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

gobbles78 said:


> so this will work for any rom then? so do i just take whatever rom and unzip the file place the graphics in the correct folders and then compile the .zip's once more?


Kinda... sorta... it's based off metamorph... you know what just read this --->  https://sites.google...site/zipthemer/


----------



## gobbles78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sicklysuite said:


> Kinda... sorta... it's based off metamorph... you know what just read this --->  https://sites.google...site/zipthemer/


SWEET! THANKS! ill read that tonight.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Meh. Guess I just have a big heart, and empathize.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> You know... I've been giving this a lot of thought. It seems like much of the android community is ungrateful. Where are all the requesters now? Zathus starts a thread with good intentions on finishing up some some NFL themes. A bunch of people chime in with their requests. Zathus has a personal situation that stops his project. Only a handful of peeps offer condolences? Really? People don't seem to care... they just care about the unfulfilled request. Seriously... have a heart.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm guessing most people didn't see his post. I only heard about it through the other posts. You gotta realize how much traffic goes through here. I don't get to check this place every day. I doubt that people are that ungrateful here.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> You know... I've been giving this a lot of thought. It seems like much of the android community is ungrateful. Where are all the requesters now? Zathus starts a thread with good intentions on finishing up some some NFL themes. A bunch of people chime in with their requests. Zathus has a personal situation that stops his project. Only a handful of peeps offer condolences? Really? People don't seem to care... they just care about the unfulfilled request. Seriously... have a heart.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think pretty much everyone that has released some type of rom/mod/theme has learned this. While the community does have a lot of great, knowledgeable people willing to share their work and help others, or at least donate, the majority is just take take take without giving back. But that's just how the public internet is.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Detonation said:


> I think pretty much everyone that has released some type of rom/mod/theme has learned this. While the community does have a lot of great, knowledgeable people willing to share their work and help others, or at least donate, the majority is just take take take without giving back. But that's just how the public internet is.


I totally agree, and really I'm speaking about the lack of voiced support for Zathus, not about gratuity. I'm just observing a lack of respect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

The refs return tonight!! The Incredible Hochuli is already doing pushups for his triumphant return this weekend haha

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

crickets....

Liquid Galaxy 357


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> crickets....
> 
> Liquid Galaxy 357


Chirp Chirp


----------



## jhollender (Jan 12, 2012)

Can we get a theme for Seahawks?


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Dolphins up! Refer to page 25.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> Dolphins up! Refer to page 25.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

porterhouse said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Very nice brother! Thanks for posting up a screen! I worked on this one for a while! Glad you dig!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> Very nice brother! Thanks for posting up a screen! I worked on this one for a while! Glad you dig!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Love it man, thanks! Go fins!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> 49ers!!!


Yes!+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Cowboys up! Refer to page 25. - I might start a new thread for these... would be nice to have the OP, and also correct forum placement.


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> Cowboys up! Refer to page 25. - I might start a new thread for these... would be nice to have the OP, and also correct forum placement.


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Droidalicious said:


> Thanks! I love it!


Thanks for posting up the screen! Looks good, right?! I really like this one! Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## LiquorBox (Jul 18, 2011)

STEELERS Theme defintely needed and requested, lol


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

EagLes


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

EAGLES Please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bull_Moose (Jul 23, 2012)

How about a Browns theme? Or is there one already floating around? (doubtful for both questions)


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Vikings up! Page 25!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droiddude24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the Raiders!


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Droiddude24 said:


> Thanks for the Raiders!


You're welcome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got RC5 running but Im back to Silver and Black. Now I gotta do something with these icons...









Liquid 357


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

jerseyboy357 said:


> Just got RC5 running but Im back to Silver and Black. Now I gotta do something with these icons...
> 
> Liquid 357


You could use Tha Phlash's Tha Icon Ultimate app.... download some icons... use Desktop Visualizer... and...


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

In the event that anyone cares... I started a new thread for my project. Check it out! Go!


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the idea.
Liquid 357


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> In the event that anyone cares... I started a new thread for my project. Check it out! Go!


Get over there guys alot of new ones up thanks to Sicklysuite

Liquid 357


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Sicklysuite said:


> I have 23 teams done! Check em out! Go!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Panthers please!


----------



## ZeppelinJ0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Buffalo Bills please!!


----------

